# Pool house



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Such beautiful work... :jester:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Such beautiful work... :jester:



Home made haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice. You gonna save it? What happened to the Home Depot gig?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

dawgs said:


> Nice. You gonna save it? What happened to the Home Depot gig?


still kinda working there. But more work w the real estate company fixing this kinda junk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

whats wrong with it? there just color coded arent they?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Here's what I walked into today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Meadow, here's an example of "modification". :laughing:

Joe, notice the yellow bushing under the nut.:thumbup:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

so, what was the actual problem? what wasnt working?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

It had no power. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

was the problem in that colorful mess, or before it? cant really tellfrom the picture


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

papaotis said:


> was the problem in that colorful mess, or before it? cant really tellfrom the picture



One was disconnected. The rest of the problem was a shut off breaker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

The outlets are upside down.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

and here we are almost a year later and im going back next week to finally fix it, 6 months after the new owner moved in...


----------



## hotwire480 (Jan 10, 2015)

that is crazy, I see stuff like that too


----------

